
Network topologies for large-scale compute centers – Torsten Hoefler [pdf](2016) - peter_d_sherman
https://htor.inf.ethz.ch/publications/img/HotI16-Topologies-SlimFly.pdf
======
peter_d_sherman
Opinion: _Some very key ideas here for whomever would run the next Google or
Facebook._

Reason: The next Google or Facebook will not be run on a single server. Nor
two servers. It will be run on N servers, which will need to communicate with
one another.

If that network topology, that network mesh, is sub-optimal - then so will
that network be.

That's why the PDF referenced above is so important.

It not only contains nice, intuitive, explanatory graphics, but shows the
mathematics governing a plethora of network topologies.

It might not be complete, nor absolutely correct for all circumstances
(haven't reviewed it critically), but in my opinion, this PDF serves as a
_great introduction to the subject matter_ , and design issues at stake, etc.,
etc.

